# Ancelotti: si al Bayern Monaco. Sarà il nuovo tecnico bavarese.



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo una indiscrezione riportata da Criscitiello, Carlo Ancelotti nello scorso week end ha raggiunto un accordo su base biennale per allenare il Bayern Monaco a partire dalla prossima stagione. 
Dunque niente Milan per il tecnico emiliano, le cui vacanze dureranno un anno e che arricchirà il proprio curriculum con un'altra big, facendo l'en plein nei massimi campionati a livello europeo. Ad Ancelotti, infatti, mancava soltanto quello tedesco. 

In uscita invece Guardiola, che a sua volta avrebbe già un accordo con il City.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Ottobre 2015)

A mio avviso farà bene anche al Bayern, ma durerà due o massimo tre stagioni. Tra l'altro penso per un allenatore sia fisiologico cambiare panchina dopo due o tre anni, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2015)

Magari! Sarei felicissimo per lui e non ho dubbi lo riporterebbe a vincere la coppa campioni.


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Ottobre 2015)

E la lingua?!??!!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2015)

Lo sapevo! Questa notizia ha anticipato tutti i miei pensieri, infatti sospettavo che potesse essere proprio Carletto il sostituto di Guardiola con questo sulla panchina del City, Guardiola ha l'ultima possibilità per poter vincere la Champions con i tedeschi, se poi Carletto la vincesse anche col Bayern, dopo Milan e Real...


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Ottobre 2015)

Per me sottovalutate la questione linguistico-ambientale in maniera incredibile!! La Germania NON è l'Inghilterra, dove ci sono allenatori da ogni parte del mondo! LVG già parlava tedesco (senza contare che è olandese,per quanto si odino si somigliano) e Guardiola è stato un anno intero a imparare la lingua!


----------



## diavolo (12 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per me sottovalutate la questione linguistico-ambientale in maniera incredibile!! La Germania NON è l'Inghilterra, dove ci sono allenatori da ogni parte del mondo! LVG già parlava tedesco (senza contare che è olandese,per quanto si odino si somigliano) e Guardiola è stato un anno intero a imparare la lingua!


Chi ci dice che Carletto non la stia già studiando?


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per me sottovalutate la questione linguistico-ambientale in maniera incredibile!! La Germania NON è l'Inghilterra, dove ci sono allenatori da ogni parte del mondo! LVG già parlava tedesco (senza contare che è olandese,per quanto si odino si somigliano) e Guardiola è stato un anno intero a imparare la lingua!



E quindi?? Carletto è una persona intelligente, imparerà in fretta e porterà a casa un'altra champions...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Personalmente la troverei una scelta deludente...molto "comoda"...oggigiorno esiste solo sto mantra del vincere, pare conti solo quello nello sport...Carletto ha già vinto tutto, non deve dimostrare più nulla...mi pare impossibile non trovi una sfida più affascinate che giocare un campionato monosquadra e cercare di vincere la Champions con l'ennesima armata..per esempio fossi in lui troverei molto più avvincente un progetto a lungo raggio con la Roma, magari per vincere 1-2 campionati e fare bene in coppa..
Mi spiace che Carletto si riveli così poco coraggioso e genuino per intraprendere una sfida vera..andare oggi al Bayern è robetta per chi vuole vincere facile e cercare una consacrazione personale...a lui non servirebbe..


----------



## smallball (12 Ottobre 2015)

in bocca al lupo.fara' bene sicuramente


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Personalmente la troverei una scelta deludente...molto "comoda"...oggigiorno esiste solo sto mantra del vincere, pare conti solo quello nello sport...Carletto ha già vinto tutto, non deve dimostrare più nulla...mi pare impossibile non trovi una sfida più affascinate che giocare un campionato monosquadra e cercare di vincere la Champions con l'ennesima armata..per esempio fossi in lui troverei molto più avvincente un progetto a lungo raggio con la Roma, magari per vincere 1-2 campionati e fare bene in coppa..
> Mi spiace che Carletto si riveli così poco coraggioso e genuino per intraprendere una sfida vera..andare oggi al Bayern è robetta per chi vuole vincere facile e cercare una consacrazione personale...a lui non servirebbe..



Ancelotti nel caso vincesse un'altra CL diventerebbe l'unico nella storia ad averne vinte 4 da allenatore, credo che proverà a raggiungere quel record.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Ottobre 2015)

Magari. Per il Bayern sarebbe l'ideale e gli auguro una bella Champions League. Poi dritto con la Nazionale


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Ottobre 2015)

La Champions con Ancelotti sarà la cosa più facile.
Io mi gioco 10 euro che l'anno prossimo , se ce Ancelotti, il Bayern non vincerà la Bundes


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2015)

Dipende tutto se Guardiola vince la CL oppure no.

Se il Bayern vince la Cl quest'anno, per Ancelotti sarebbe una scelta pessima.. si ritroverebbe in una situazione simile a Guardiola dopo che il Bayern vinse tutto.. anzi pure peggio qua visto che vengono da tre scudetti consecutivi.

Onestamente, avrei visto meglio lui al Manchester United.


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2015)

Spero che faccia flop


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo una indiscrezione riportata da Criscitiello, Carlo Ancelotti nello scorso week end ha raggiunto un accordo su base biennale per allenare il Bayern Monaco a partire dalla prossima stagione.
> Dunque niente Milan per il tecnico emiliano, le cui vacanze dureranno un anno e che arricchirà il proprio curriculum con un'altra big, facendo l'en plein nei massimi campionati a livello europeo. Ad Ancelotti, infatti, mancava soltanto quello tedesco.
> 
> In uscita invece Guardiola, che a sua volta avrebbe già un accordo con il City.



per me fester, farà un altro tentativo la prossima settimana, dopo la sconfitta col torino


----------



## forzaplus44 (12 Ottobre 2015)

ma l'anno sabbatico?? non voleva rimanere tranquillo???


----------



## hiei87 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Mi stupirebbe a dir la verità..in ogni cas sarei molto curioso di vederlo all'opera...caratterialmente non è che ci azzecchi molto coi bavaresi...chissà se riuscirà a perdere la Bundesliga.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che faccia flop



Concordo. E poi si faccia consolare dalla sua Madonna pelata personale.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Ottobre 2015)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> ma l'anno sabbatico?? non voleva rimanere tranquillo???



infatti si parla dell'anno prossimo.. quest'anno non sta mica allenando..


----------



## 666psycho (12 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Personalmente la troverei una scelta deludente...molto "comoda"...oggigiorno esiste solo sto mantra del vincere, pare conti solo quello nello sport...Carletto ha già vinto tutto, non deve dimostrare più nulla...mi pare impossibile non trovi una sfida più affascinate che giocare un campionato monosquadra e cercare di vincere la Champions con l'ennesima armata..per esempio fossi in lui troverei molto più avvincente un progetto a lungo raggio con la Roma, magari per vincere 1-2 campionati e fare bene in coppa..
> Mi spiace che Carletto si riveli così poco coraggioso e genuino per intraprendere una sfida vera..andare oggi al Bayern è robetta per chi vuole vincere facile e cercare una consacrazione personale...a lui non servirebbe..




quoto


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Ottobre 2015)

puo andare dove vuole per quel che mi riguarda. Dopo la scenetta in cui si è prestato con Galliani in piena campagna elettorale, per me è morto


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo una indiscrezione riportata da Criscitiello, Carlo Ancelotti nello scorso week end ha raggiunto un accordo su base biennale per allenare il Bayern Monaco a partire dalla prossima stagione.
> Dunque niente Milan per il tecnico emiliano, le cui vacanze dureranno un anno e che arricchirà il proprio curriculum con un'altra big, facendo l'en plein nei massimi campionati a livello europeo. Ad Ancelotti, infatti, mancava soltanto quello tedesco.
> 
> In uscita invece Guardiola, che a sua volta avrebbe già un accordo con il City.



Forse una scelta "facile",ma ci sta.
Grossissima opportunità per avere,probabilmente,il miglior palmarès di sempre.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Ottobre 2015)

In un'altra intervista ha detto che si riposa fino a fine anno per poi tornare ad allenare (Gennaio) e vorrebbe andare in Premier

Magari si porta con sé anche la Madonna


----------



## alessandro77 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per me sottovalutate la questione linguistico-ambientale in maniera incredibile!! La Germania NON è l'Inghilterra, dove ci sono allenatori da ogni parte del mondo! LVG già parlava tedesco (senza contare che è olandese,per quanto si odino si somigliano) e Guardiola è stato un anno intero a imparare la lingua!



e va beh, esistono gli interpreti se no come farebbero i tanti ct che allenano le nazionali dalla lingua "improponibile"?


----------



## alessandro77 (12 Ottobre 2015)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> ma l'anno sabbatico?? non voleva rimanere tranquillo???



infatti,si parla dell'anno prossimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ancelotti nel caso vincesse un'altra CL diventerebbe l'unico nella storia ad averne vinte 4 da allenatore, credo che proverà a raggiungere quel record.


E con tre squadre diverse... diventerebbe una sorta di divinità sportiva.


----------



## Marchisio89 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per me sottovalutate la questione linguistico-ambientale in maniera incredibile!! La Germania NON è l'Inghilterra, dove ci sono allenatori da ogni parte del mondo! LVG già parlava tedesco (senza contare che è olandese,per quanto si odino si somigliano) e Guardiola è stato un anno intero a imparare la lingua!


Trapattoni ti dice niente? 
ok il tedesco del Trap è scandaloso hahaha peró si capisce piú o meno cosa voglia dire.

Mancini allenava in turchia e ti assicuro che il turco é difficilissimo. Lippi in Cina addirittura... ai tempi d'oggi mi sembra l'ultimo dei problemi nel mondo calcistico.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Ottobre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> infatti,si parla dell'anno prossimo



Ma Galliani diceva che se continuava ad allenare sarebbe venuto al Milan, e non è passato un anno ma solo tre mesi scarsi. "Ancellotti non tradisce".


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ancelotti è un grande allenatore, ma è anche un buffone , uno che si presta al "teatrino" come lo chiamate voi, con Galliani non merita più nulla. 
( scusate, ma io Galliani, non ne so il motivo, ma lo odio molto più di voi, )


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ancelotti nel caso vincesse un'altra CL diventerebbe l'unico nella storia ad averne vinte 4 da allenatore, credo che proverà a raggiungere quel record.



Per carità è un grande record, ma anche se vincesse 2 campionati con la Roma sarebbe l'unico della storia con la differenza che mentre nessuno mai si ricorderebbe di lui per il record delle 4 Champions vinte con 3 club diversi (a parte quelli che guardano le statistiche) vincendo due campionati a Roma diventerebbe una sorta di semi-dio per tutti i romani e in Italia credo verrebbe elogiato come il tecnico migliore di sempre..
Poi fossi in lui tenterei l'avventura della Nazionale per cercare di vincere anche quel mondiale che da vice gli è sfuggito a USA '94..

Comunque di sicuro lui sceglierà la via del Bayern per almeno tre ragioni:
1) Preferisce la Coppa
2) Al Bayern può puntare ad un ingaggio da 10-12 milioni
3) Alla sua età credo cerchi la soluzione più comoda


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Ottobre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Trapattoni ti dice niente?
> ok il tedesco del Trap è scandaloso hahaha peró si capisce piú o meno cosa voglia dire.
> 
> Mancini allenava in turchia e ti assicuro che il turco é difficilissimo. Lippi in Cina addirittura... ai tempi d'oggi mi sembra l'ultimo dei problemi nel mondo calcistico.



Ma dai su! La Turchia è il terzo mondo calcistico e la Cina il quinto ahah. Sono abituati ad allenatori stranieri con gli interpreti. L'ambiente Bayern vuole ben altro commitment


----------



## Mou (13 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per carità è un grande record, ma anche se vincesse 2 campionati con la Roma sarebbe l'unico della storia con la differenza che mentre nessuno mai si ricorderebbe di lui per il record delle 4 Champions vinte con 3 club diversi (a parte quelli che guardano le statistiche) vincendo due campionati a Roma diventerebbe una sorta di semi-dio per tutti i romani e in Italia credo verrebbe elogiato come il tecnico migliore di sempre..
> Poi fossi in lui tenterei l'avventura della Nazionale per cercare di vincere anche quel mondiale che da vice gli è sfuggito a USA '94..
> 
> Comunque di sicuro lui sceglierà la via del Bayern per almeno tre ragioni:
> ...



Champions > n scudetti, fossero anche 10. Io fra competere con i top mondo e andarmi a infognare a Roma non avrei dubbi...


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Ottobre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Champions > n scudetti, fossero anche 10. Io fra competere con i top mondo e andarmi a infognare a Roma non avrei dubbi...



Ancelotti ama Roma e la Roma,forse anche più del Milan


----------



## Marchisio89 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma dai su! La Turchia è il terzo mondo calcistico e la Cina il quinto ahah. Sono abituati ad allenatori stranieri con gli interpreti. L'ambiente Bayern vuole ben altro commitment


Ok ma per un italiano imparare il tedesco non é una cosa impossibile. Se ci é riuscito Trapattoni non vedo perché non possa farlo anche Ancelotti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Ottobre 2015)

Hey [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION] non toccare il Trap, che lui può fare e dire cose che noi umani non riusciamo a comprendere


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma dai su! La Turchia è il terzo mondo calcistico e la Cina il quinto ahah. Sono abituati ad allenatori stranieri con gli interpreti. L'ambiente Bayern vuole ben altro commitment



Ricordo c'erano dubbi su Ancelotti con l'inglese ai tempi del Chelsea. Da li ha allenato in Francia e Spagna. E' ormai un uomo di mondo, può allenare in qualsiasi nazione con qualsiasi lingua, il Bayern sarebbe perfetto per lui. La mentalità tedesca è perfettamente in linea con la mentalità del tecnico di reggiolo.


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ricordo c'erano dubbi su Ancelotti con l'inglese ai tempi del Chelsea. Da li ha allenato in Francia e Spagna. E' ormai un uomo di mondo, può allenare in qualsiasi nazione con qualsiasi lingua, il Bayern sarebbe perfetto per lui. La mentalità tedesca è perfettamente in linea con la mentalità del tecnico di reggiolo.



L'inglese è una cosa, il crucco un altra. E l'UK in generale, non solo nel calcio, è più ricettiva per i lavoratori stranieri


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Ottobre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> *Ok ma per un italiano imparare il tedesco non é una cosa impossibile*. Se ci é riuscito Trapattoni non vedo perché non possa farlo anche Ancelotti.



Grazie al ****,sei madrelingua


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'inglese è una cosa, il crucco un altra. E l'UK in generale, non solo nel calcio, è più ricettiva per i lavoratori stranieri



E Guardiola spagnolo cos'è stato? Un genio per arrivare ad allenare il Bayern?! Dai, oggettivamente se parte Guardiola cercano un allenatore di alto profilo ed Ancelotti lo è assolutamente, il tedesco piano piano lo impara nel frattempo si spiega in inglese.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Forse una scelta "facile",ma ci sta.
> Grossissima opportunità per avere,probabilmente,il miglior palmarès di sempre.



ma infatti ragazzi..se avesse rifiutato sarebbe stato un pazzo


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani diceva che se continuava ad allenare sarebbe venuto al Milan, e non è passato un anno ma solo tre mesi scarsi. "Ancellotti non tradisce".



di quello che dice Galliani, interessa poco, io mi baso su quello che ha detto Ancelotti. parlava di anno sabbatico, se infatti andasse al Bayern sarà passato un anno


----------



## Marchisio89 (14 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Grazie al ****,sei madrelingua


Il tedesco per me ovviamente é molto piú facile dell'italiano, ma mi riferivo a gente straniera (in molti italiani) che si sono trasferiti qui che hanno imparato la lingua per andare a lavorare. Se ci riescono loro non vedo perché non possa farlo Ancelotti con tutti gli insegnanti e altri mezzi a disposizione. Ci vuole solo la volontá, cosa che Immobile non ha avuto.

Poi ci sarebbe anche l'inglese...


Comunque personalmente vorrei fosse il dopo Conte per i mondiali 2018.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Ottobre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> di quello che dice Galliani, interessa poco, io mi baso su quello che ha detto Ancelotti. parlava di anno sabbatico, se infatti andasse al Bayern sarà passato un anno



Può andare al Milan l'anno prossimo. Fosse stato sincero avrebbe detto che al Milan non ci viene, anno sabbatico o meno. Si è prestato al teatrino perchè ha detto "mi piacerebbe tanto, ma devo riposare", poi va con un altra, a me pare una bella presa per i fondelli.


----------



## Serginho (14 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo nel 2015, sti discorsi sulla lingua non si possono sentire, in particolar modo per Ancelotti che ha gia' allenato in 4 paesi diversi


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Ottobre 2015)

Chi farebbe il contrario?

Fa benissimo, lo strapagano, va in una squadra gloriosa e può arricchire il suo palmares. Inoltre è sempre un'esperienza di vita diversa.
Tra l'altro non è detto che dopo questa esperienza non possa tornare in Italia per allenare la Roma..


----------



## prebozzio (14 Ottobre 2015)

Sarebbe pazzo a non andare. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E Guardiola spagnolo cos'è stato? Un genio per arrivare ad allenare il Bayern?! Dai, oggettivamente se parte Guardiola cercano un allenatore di alto profilo ed Ancelotti lo è assolutamente, il tedesco piano piano lo impara nel frattempo si spiega in inglese.



Guardiola è più giovane e più intelligente di Ancelotti imo (chiaramente intelligenza a 360 gradi, non quella calcistica)


----------



## alessandro77 (14 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Può andare al Milan l'anno prossimo. Fosse stato sincero avrebbe detto che al Milan non ci viene, anno sabbatico o meno. Si è prestato al teatrino perchè ha detto "mi piacerebbe tanto, ma devo riposare", poi va con un altra, a me pare una bella presa per i fondelli.



questo è un altro discorso, io sto parlando solo dell'anno sabbatico che, effettivamente, finora sta rispettando. sul teatrino, siamo d'accordo


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Ottobre 2015)

è palese che alzerà almeno una champions anche qui, così come è palese che riuscirà a perdere la bundesliga che da anni è a senso unico


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Guardiola è più giovane e più intelligente di Ancelotti imo (chiaramente intelligenza a 360 gradi, non quella calcistica)



Sicuramente è più intelligente. Ma Ancelotti ha imparato tre lingue oltre l'italiano, non credo abbia problemi ad impararne una quarta, è uomo di mondo ormai. E poi, siamo nel 2015, certe chiusure ormai abbandonate da tempo.


----------

